# Another Size Question - Smaller Sizes



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

I know to get an accurate size I will need to go and get fitted and I will. I am getting confused with Colnago Geometry on the smaller size frames. I am 5' 6" tall with a 29" inseam and was leaning towards demoing a 51 traditional but all my research has turned into complete confusion. My normal comfortable top tube range is in the 52cm area. I believe the 51cm fits my needs, am I correct? Would a 48S also be in my range. * Again, I do realize that you need a lot more info for the right size but I am just talking general.* Anyone here on 51cm C50? If so, how tall are you and what size stem.

Thanks.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

You are in the right ball park. I am 5' 6" 29 inseam and the 52 traditional is perfect for me after being fit at CBIKE. The top tube of 53.1 seemed long for me but with the head tube angle of 71.1 it did bring the cockpit closer. I use a 120 mm stem, and only a 5 mm stack becuase the head tube on the 52 is 11.4 rather than 10.6 like the 51. As I get older I do have wiggle room to have a less aero postion if I need to.


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

removed


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

rodist said:


> You are in the right ball park. I am 5' 6" 29 inseam and the 52 traditional is perfect for me after being fit at CBIKE. The top tube of 53.1 seemed long for me but with the head tube angle of 71.1 it did bring the cockpit closer. I use a 120 mm stem, and only a 5 mm stack becuase the head tube on the 52 is 11.4 rather than 10.6 like the 51. As I get older I do have wiggle room to have a less aero postion if I need to.



Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 48 sloping is the equivalent of the 52 traditional in geometry and effective tube lengths. The only difference is the slanting top tube for increased stand over room.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I ride both a 51 and 52*

I have a Tecnos and C40 in 51 and a Master Olympic in a 52. Height is 66.5' and a cycling inseam of 30".

Tecnos has a headtube of 9.5cm and I have a 15mm spacer under the stem.
C40 has a headtube of 10.0cm and I have a 12mm space under the stem.
Master Olympic has a headtube of 10.7cm and I have a 10mm space under the stem.

All headtubes are measured, not mfr. spec. The headset upper stack is 13.5mm for the Tecnos, 15.1 for the C40 and 12.0 for the Master Olympic.

The stem is 100mm on all three, ITM 260 on the 51's and Deda 215 shallow on the MO.

I don't find much difference between the 51 and 52 although in a perfect world, they would all be 52's. Also, I understand that the last couple of years production have a slightly extended head tube versus prior years.

I think you'll be fine on a 51 but it might be worth getting fitted, particularly if you're going to lay out the money for carbon prices.




RM27 said:


> I know to get an accurate size I will need to go and get fitted and I will. I am getting confused with Colnago Geometry on the smaller size frames. I am 5' 6" tall with a 29" inseam and was leaning towards demoing a 51 traditional but all my research has turned into complete confusion. My normal comfortable top tube range is in the 52cm area. I believe the 51cm fits my needs, am I correct? Would a 48S also be in my range. * Again, I do realize that you need a lot more info for the right size but I am just talking general.* Anyone here on 51cm C50? If so, how tall are you and what size stem.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks to all for the responses. Boneman, pictures were a big help.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

One more question (For Now). What if I wanted to go with better climbing ability - Better smaller (51) or larger size 52. I have a feeling I am going to fall right in between sizes and can go either way.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think a 51 or 52 is going to make any difference in climbing whatsoever. Now, later on in life the 52 will be able to give you a little more relaxed fit, but you might not be the kind of person that keeps a bike that long. Me, I keep mine forever.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is 48s and rider is 167cm...my wife...


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Pic if 52*

Also, my stem is a 110 not 120.
Picture is with a 10mm stack.


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

rodist,

Can you please tell me what your top-of-saddle to BB measurement is?

Thanks!


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I don't think a 51 or 52 is going to make any difference in climbing whatsoever. Now, later on in life the 52 will be able to give you a little more relaxed fit, but you might not be the kind of person that keeps a bike that long. Me, I keep mine forever.


Actually that is a very good point about future planning. I hope I keep this one - My past history says otherwise but I hope this one changes that trend.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Top of saddle to middle of BB = 69.8


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

